# NVMe M.2 BIOS/UEFI und Windows Einstellungen bei Ersteinrichtung



## Sonic1313 (16. Januar 2019)

Liebe Community,

endlich ist es soweit. Mein neues System kommt morgen inklusive einer 970 EVO NVMe M.2 SSD. Für mich ist es das quasi das "erste mal" mit dieser Art von SSD's. Ich habe schon eine Weile recherchiert wie diese Geräte am besten konfiguriert werden. Leider bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich die gelesenen Artikel richtig verstanden habe und ob diese Teils aus dem Jahre 2016 entstandenen Guides überhaupt noch aktuell sind. Mein System wird mit Windows 10 laufen. Offene Fragen die sich für mich stellen sind:

- Muss man im BIOS/UEFI Einstellungen nach dem Einbau vornehmen? Früher war es z.B. mal wichtig für SATA SSD's auf AHCI umzustellen. Ich habe gelesen, dass der NVMe-Standard diesen nun ersetzt? Falls ich auf NVMe Umstelle, was ist mit meinen anderen HDD's und einer alten S-ATA SSD?

- NVMe SSD's beanspruchen offenbar PCI-E Lines, habe ich gestern gelernt. Wie lasse ich Windows wissen, dass die SSD nur Lines meines PCI-E 3.0 x4 verwendet und nicht von der GPU-Schnittstelle PCI-E 3.0 x16?

- Müssen die Samsung-Treiber für die SSD Installiert werden nachdem zuvor erstmal ein Windows installiert wurde? Oder kann Windows ohne NVMe Treiber nicht auf eine solche SSD installiert werden? (Problematik: Was war zuerst da, das Huhn oder das Ei?)

Es geht um Dieses Board:

Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Elite Intel Z390 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - INTEL | Mindfactory.de

Und um die bereits Erwähnte SSD: Samsung 970 EVO NVMe M.2

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## DARPA (16. Januar 2019)

Im Bios musst du nix einstellen. Einfach prüfen, ob sie im Bios angezeigt wird.
Wenn du die NVMe in Slot M2A steckt, bleiben auch die SATA Ports weiter nutzbar (kein Lansesharing).
Da der M.2 Slot am PCH hängt, werden der Grafikkarte auch keine Lanes geraubt.

Win 10 kannst du auch einfach installieren, das bringt Standardtreiber schon mit. Nach der Windows Installation noch den Samsung NVMe Treiber installieren und fertig.


----------



## Sonic1313 (16. Januar 2019)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Super, alle meine Fragen beantwortet . Eine Rückfrage hätte ich noch. Was meinst du mit "PCH"? Google sagt es handelt sich hierbei um den Platform Controller Hub. Kannst du bisschen den Hintergrund erklären inwieweit der M.2 Slot an diesem Hub hängt und weshalb dadurch keine Lanes verloren gehen? Rein aus interesse. Brennt also nicht unter den Nägeln!


----------



## HisN (16. Januar 2019)

Dein Prozessor hat 16 Lanes, die Du direkt benutzen kannst, die überall erwähnt werden, und die direkt zum 1. Slot auf dem Mainboard gehen.
Und er hat 4 Lanes, die nirgendwo erwähnt werden, weil Du sie nicht direkt benutzen kannst, und an diesen hängt der PCH.
Der Versorgt alle Geräte auf dem Mainboard und (fast) alle weiteren PCIe-Slots auf dem Mainboard mit PCIE-Lanes.
Da dafür 4 Lanes nicht reichen würden ist ein Multiplexer geschaltet, der Zeitbasiert diese 4 Lanes auf 24 Lanes aufpustet. Und über diese Lanes wird die SSD versorgt.

Du würdest nur Lanes von der Graka verlieren, wenn Du die SSD in den Slot unterhalb der Grafikkarte stecken würdest, denn dieser Slot ist mit einer Bridge mit dem 1. Slot verbunden (zu dem, wie wir uns erinnern die 16 CPU-Lanes führen), der die 16 Lanes zu 2x8 Lanes aufteilen würde. 8 Lanes für den 1. Slot, 8 Lanes für den 2. Slot. Passiert halt nur wenn Du in diesen Slot was steckst, ansonsten gehen alle Lanes zum 1. Slot.

Blockschaltbild und Erklärung

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mainboard-Hardware-154107/Specials/intel-z390-pch-1266550/

Ach so .. UEFI-Einstellungen. Ich würde CSM auf "AUS" stellen, und die HDDs/SSDs die Du sonst noch zusätzlich zur M.2 betreibst erst dann anklemmen, wenn Windows fertig installiert ist.


----------



## drstoecker (16. Januar 2019)

Den ahci Mode stellst du auch bei m.2 ein. Ein nvme Modus gibt es nicht.


----------



## Sonic1313 (16. Januar 2019)

Nochmals Dank für eure Antworten. Eure Tipps für die UEFI/BIOS-Einstellungen werde ich beherzigen. Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch zur folgenden Aussage:



HisN schrieb:


> Du würdest nur Lanes von der Graka verlieren, wenn Du die SSD in den Slot unterhalb der Grafikkarte stecken würdest, denn dieser Slot ist mit einer Bridge mit dem 1. Slot verbunden (zu dem, wie wir uns erinnern die 16 CPU-Lanes führen), der die 16 Lanes zu 2x8 Lanes aufteilen würde. 8 Lanes für den 1. Slot, 8 Lanes für den 2. Slot. Passiert halt nur wenn Du in diesen Slot was steckst, ansonsten gehen alle Lanes zum 1. Slot.



Genau in den von dir beschriebenen Slot hätte ich jetzt meine M.2 SSD jedoch eingebaut da ich auf meinem Board keinen anderen auf der Abbildung erkennen kann. Ist der markierte Slot der falsche? Wo ist der richtige?

Hier klicken für das Mainboad-Bild


----------



## HisN (16. Januar 2019)

Damit meine ich einen PCIE-Slot und nicht den EXTRA verschalteten M.2-Slot.


----------



## Sonic1313 (17. Januar 2019)

Verstehe. Habe jetzt aber im Board Manual folgende Tabelle gefunden:

Tabelle

Jetzt bin ich doch etwas verunsichert ich welchen der zwei M.2 Ports ich die Karte stecken soll. Im Moment ist sie im M2M Port. Sollte sie lieber in den M2A Port?


----------



## HisN (17. Januar 2019)

Wenn Du SATA 4 und 5 benutzen möchtest: Ja
Wenn nicht: Nein.

Nebenbei: Es wird das System nicht im mindesten interessieren wenn Du das hin und her tauscht.


----------

